# Chicago area used BMW parts? Junk yards?



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello.

Does anyone know of a place to get used BMW parts around Chicago area?
Maybe some junk yards that might have some?

Thanks!


----------



## NMSDAD1 (May 28, 2006)

What model are you looking for?


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

cjsdad1 said:


> What model are you looking for?


First post, so "Welcome to the Fest" as they say around here.  Its about time - stuck in the office again?


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

I was looking for my 2001 330i.
I already got a new part and getting it painted next week hopefully.

Got a shop recommendation from the local BMW dealer, and prices seem very reasonable.


----------



## NMSDAD1 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Im Just waiting for a customer to run the machine. You know the drill hurry up and wait.

Cars that new are still stuck in insurance lots. Good luck finding any.


----------



## eyecon82 (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

Bump.....

I have different vehicles now, but the question remains. Where do I find used parts? Like if I need a new seat or something...


----------



## hornhospital (Jan 7, 2008)

partcycle.com
salvageparts.biz
car-part.com
uneedapart.com
lkqonline.com
pullapart.com

Pick one or more. They all have listings for yards in the Chicago area.

Remember, Google can be your friend.


----------

